# Yahoo Merchant Solutions Success??



## TSHIRTHUB (Aug 5, 2005)

Has anyone had a good experience selling t-shirts on Yahoo Merchant Solution? I've recently opened my site for business. We specialize in funny vintage-style t-shirts. In order to actually "open" and keep costs down I selected Yahoo Merchant Solutions. It's fully packaged and probably saved me weeks in design and thousands of dollars in costs. 

The visual of my site is relatively weak - but I'm working on that. Anybody w/ experience launching a Yahoo Store selling t-shirts feel free to offer me some advice. Search Engine optimization and free marketing tips are also welcome!!!

Thanks - Mike


----------

